# Seite gehackt



## lernen.2007 (16. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Internet Seite erstellt, aber die wurde leider gestern Abend von irgendwelchen IDI  gehackt, d.h. es wurden andere Bilder reingestellt, d.h. die Homepage wurde wie neu erfunden. Wie kann das sein? Welche Webserver(asp,php) sind die sichersten gegen Hacker.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwie die Spur zu Hacker nachzugehen? Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. November 2005)

Hast du bei einem Anbieter Webspace gemietet oder hast du einen Rootserver gemietet?


----------



## lernen.2007 (16. November 2005)

ich habe webspace gemietet

danke


----------



## Sinac (16. November 2005)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe webspace gemietet
> 
> danke



Dann wende dich an deinen Anbieter. Wenn dein Passwort zu unsicher gewählt ist bist du selber schuld und erwird auch nix feststellen können außer wann das ganze passiert ist. Ansonsten müsste er Anzeichen für dein Einbruch aus seinen Logs erkennen. Wobei es mir sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint das jemand einen ganzen Webserver knackt und dann nur deine Seite ändert. Vielleicht hast du auch mal jemandem dein Passwort verraten oder jemand könnte es per Bruteforce rausbekommen haben?!


----------



## lernen.2007 (16. November 2005)

wie klappt es eigentlich mit dem Bruteforce?

Gibt es vielleicht eine andere wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mit webserver etwas nicht stimmt?


----------



## michel_tr (16. November 2005)

> Welche Webserver(asp,php) sind die sichersten gegen Hacker.


 Kannst du denn Sicherheitslücken in deinen Skripts ausschließen? Bzw. was setzt du für Skripts ein?

  Und was ist ein IDI? Der tote ugandische Diktator Idi Amin Dada?


----------



## Sinac (16. November 2005)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie klappt es eigentlich mit dem Bruteforce?
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht eine andere wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mit webserver etwas nicht stimmt?



Brueforce bedeutet das du einfach ausprobierst, also normalerweise alle Worte / Kombinationen die du evetuell für möglich halten kannst (z.B. durch vorangegangenes Social Engineering), dann meist Wortlisten und letztendlich Buchstabenkombinationen. Bis man halt was findet  Ist in deinem Fall unwahrscheinlich das sowas automatisiert gemacht wurde, das hätte der Anbieter gemerkt.

Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ein Webhoster seinen Webserver unsicher konfiguriert hat, bei wem leigt das denn?


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. November 2005)

> z.B. durch vorangegangenes Social Engineering


Gibt’s wirklich noch Leute, die ein Passwort nehmen, das so herausgefunden werden kann? Das ist doch schon äusserst naiv – insbesondere bei Webspace, den man doch nun eigentlich wirklich gerne für sich alleine hat. (Klar, das andere auch – aber ich fänd’s z. B. weniger schlimm, wenn einer meinen tutorials.de-Account hackt als meinen Webspace.)


----------



## Sinac (16. November 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt’s wirklich noch Leute, die ein Passwort nehmen, das so herausgefunden werden kann?



Du glaubst nicht wie viel Leute das machen, und das noch bei viel sensibleren Daten! Und das beste ist: Wenn du eins hast kannst du gleich 50% der Accounts der leute genutzen da die eh fast überall das gleich haben


----------

